# A sad reminder...



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

This link is a sad reminder that we have to not only look out for our own safety but also those around us. A tragic accident.

http://www.woodtv.com/dpp/news/local/gun_lake_region/Man_accidently_kills_wife_with_chainsaw


----------



## Lucas54 (Aug 21, 2008)

I cannot even begin to imagine what he is going through. That would be the end of me.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*A sad reminder*

Yes I read about that and can't imagine what he is going thru.
Ken


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Many years ago I worked in a local hospital.An elderly lady was brought in after being hit by a tree her husband and son-in-law were cutting.She lived about another hour and was just appologizing over and over for putting herself in that position.I won't go into the extent of her injuries but I couldn't believe she was still talking.She knew better than to be where she was and due to a momentary lapse of reason her loved ones are left to remember.
It is our duty as professionals to make sure others know to stay well out of the way when using dangerous equipment.It's hard enough to keep ourselves safe with out having to worry about other distractions.If someone wanders up on you while you're performing dangerous tasks,STOP,tell them you can't start again until they leave.I tell my wife and kids to wait until I'm done with a cut then get my attention.Don't ever come up beside or behind me when I'm cutting.
I'll make sure the mrs. and the kid see this thread.


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

Thanks Rick, ACP. 

Next weekend my son is going to rent some chain saws and a backhoe. He's moving into his new house and want to have "SOME FUN' clearing some trees out. Does he know how to use this equipment properly? Probably not. He has cut some limbs and dug a tree up. (he's a Lawyer) can't argue or reason with him.

For the money he will have tied up in this "FUN', I could have contracted a man and crew to do this for him.. They know what their doing and are professionals... I use them all the time.

I have copied the information you posted and e-mailed it to him.. maybe he will think / and be a little more carefull next week-end.

RLH


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

That is really sad. Another one a few months ago was a dad dropping a tree on his 4 year old who had wandered. Chainsaws and trees are deadly objects that require the highest respect.


----------



## Cowdog80 (Oct 13, 2009)

Good god, you wouldn't believe that if it were in a horror movie...


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

How horridly awful! My heart goes out to that poor husband. I don't know how I could bear that. Just terrible.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Several Years Ago.....*

my Mothers Doctor was cutting the grass with a bush hog.. This was a BIG yard. Anyway he hit a rock or stick and sent it flying through the airhit his wife between the eyes. When she got to the ER they called the police because it was such a neat perfict hole they thought he shot her. You never know.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Truly tragic accident. this is one of the biggest reasons I tell my family not to come near me when I'm doing things with my tools... If you need to talk to me, wait until the power is turned off and I see AND acknowledge your presence. It's just too easy to get hurt very badly, or worse.


----------

